# LS MT125 Tractor Cutting Mrs Ruth's Pasture with Rotary Cutter



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I used my LS MT125 Tractor and my Titan Implement 4ft Rotary Cutter to cut Mrs. Ruth's pasture. It had grown up in places, but what a beautiful area. My Titan Implement Rotary Cutter has proven itself over and over. I love my new gooseneck trailer too. It pulls so much better.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Nice presentation Tony. Thanks!


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Great video Tony!


----------

